# Montreal vs Vancouver for Aussie



## rskender (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi! I am coming to Canada in May for a working holiday and will be looking for a hospitality role e.g. bar and waiter work.

I have read that it is easier to find work in Vancouver than Montreal but Montreal is much friendlier and cheaper. 

I am swinging towards Montreal but I do not speak French and will only be in Canada for 4 months. Would love to hear some suggestions and experiences

Thanks
Roko


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I think you will have a very hard time finding a job in Montreal if you don't speak French. Although a good percent of the population speak English, most do speak French and would be insulted if a waiter/bartender could not speak the native language.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree there is very limited roles available in hospitality in Montreal for someone who doesn't speak French.


----------



## kristen f (Jan 7, 2014)

I am a Vancouver native, so am probably biased, but I think there is much more to do in Vancouver and the scenery is amazing. If you like outdoor activities, Vancouver is the place to go. Just be prepared for rain. At the end of the day, it depends what you like to do most, but if you don't know French, agree chances are slim to get a job in hospitality in Montreal.


----------

